

Google Acquires Stealth Startup Founded by Ex-Apple Employees - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/04/20/google-acquires-agnilux/

======
mark_l_watson
Sounds like they are going for even 'greener' servers. Difficult to predict
the future but I wonder: if application platforms like AppEngine will get much
more popular, then we will see the positive environmental impact of shared
resources. AppEngine rather quickly "unloads" applications that have not
received HTTP requests for a few tens of seconds and this has to have a
positive effect environmentally. (I know, because I have been trying to beat-
down loading request startup times.)

There are lots of applications that are valuable but have sporadic usage
patterns and supporting a great many of these efficiently is a good thing.

